# Will Java & .NET  KILL  C & C++?



## prasath_digit (Jul 27, 2008)

Yes thats the question, Will it?...........Just want to know whether these platforms will ever replace the *Native C & C++*..........? 

     As both *Java & .NET* are Virtual Machine based environments, they will be secure & programmer friendly...........But it is traditionally believed that a VM based environment like *Java or .NET* is too slow for performance apps like games & real-time renders(even with JIT Compilation)............But seeing as the way hardware technology is going *( Quad-Core CPUs, General Purpose GPUs like nVidia CUDA)*. 

 I think at one point, hardware will become so powerful & general that even a interpreted language like *Java can be used create games like Crysis*........... 

  What do u think guys?.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 27, 2008)

With my limited knowledge, I would say *Never*.


prasath_amd said:


> I think at one point, hardware will become so powerful & general that even a interpreted language like *Java can be used create games like Crysis*...........


At that point, Crysis will be to gamers at that time, what Mario is to us now.


----------



## Sykora (Jul 27, 2008)

Absolutely not.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 27, 2008)

Not in the near future


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 27, 2008)

Of course not! Even with all the optimizations a VM language can have, it cannot come even close to the speed of C or C++, which in turn cannot surpass the power of pure assembly language. 

As for crysis... we could use it as an insult. "Only little girls play crysis! Real men play <insert name of latest bestseller game that runs in 4d with a 2 terahertz gpu> "


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 27, 2008)

No


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jul 27, 2008)

don't worry VM it self is written in c++


----------



## RCuber (Jul 28, 2008)

No .. No other language can overtake C/C++ in the performance. I have worked both on Java and .NET , even though both are powerfull enough, they cannot surpass the elegance of C++. For regular desktop application where speed is not a issue .. Java, .NET or any other language can take their place. but when it comes to services and drivers.. nothing can beat C++ .. infact almost all drivers are written in C++.IMO  C hold the market share for embedded devices (firmware, not the applications). ex :GPS navigators, cellphone's etc etc..


----------



## casanova (Jul 28, 2008)

No way. C and C++ are uber stuff.


----------



## prasath_digit (Jul 28, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> As for crysis... we could use it as an insult. "Only little girls play crysis! Real men play <insert name of latest bestseller game that runs in 4d with a 2 terahertz gpu> "



Whats ur system config?


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 30, 2008)

After browsing the thread.. My knowledge increased a bit..  
Had a similar ques in my mind!


----------



## prasath_digit (Jul 30, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> After browsing the thread.. My knowledge increased a bit..
> Had a similar ques in my mind!



tat makes me happy........


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 31, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> Yes thats the question, Will it?...........Just want to know whether these platforms will ever replace the *Native C & C++*..........?
> 
> As both *Java & .NET* are Virtual Machine based environments, they will be secure & programmer friendly...........But it is traditionally believed that a VM based environment like *Java or .NET* is too slow for performance apps like games & real-time renders(even with JIT Compilation)............But seeing as the way hardware technology is going *( Quad-Core CPUs, General Purpose GPUs like nVidia CUDA)*.
> 
> ...



I think charan gave the best reply to this answer.



Charan said:


> No .. No other language can overtake C/C++ in the performance. I have worked both on Java and .NET , even though both are powerfull enough, they cannot surpass the elegance of C++. For regular desktop application where speed is not a issue .. Java, .NET or any other language can take their place. but when it comes to services and drivers.. nothing can beat C++ .. infact almost all drivers are written in C++.IMO  C hold the market share for embedded devices (firmware, not the applications). ex :GPS navigators, cellphone's etc etc..


----------



## nightcrawler (Aug 1, 2008)

my question...can you write an OS in java or .net ? 
No. All OSes are written in C and to some extent C++. And as someone said. The VMs of Java and .Net have been written in C/C++. Drivers are written in C for efficency and the direct access they give to h/w. 

So C/C++ will never be replaced at least in next 50 yrs. (BTW did you know C/C++ are still being developed...new things being added onto them) Can't say never coz someone might come up with a language better than C/C++ and the one which meets future demands. But for sure it won't be a langauge which needs a runtime environment(read virtual machine).

Thanks


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (Aug 5, 2008)

C is the best language in this world and C++ is an Object Oriented Programming approach to it. It is not so easy for any other languages to takeover.

I found most of the coders use C++ at Google Code Jam. Then the next popular language is  Java. (Considering only top ranked coders)


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 5, 2008)

A lot of applications can be coded in Java/.Net.  But killing C/C++ is too big an ambition for both.

The VMs of both (JVM and CLR) have several undefined behaviours (threading, GC, etc) which can make them unsuitable for certain critical systems (critical embedded systems and certain avionics equipments which need very very high level of predictability and speed).

When C/C++ can't beat ASM still (high-end games, firmware, etc.), Java and .Net will not kill C/C++ at least for another decade.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 5, 2008)

Not possible


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 5, 2008)

*Never*

Reason- Controllers (Automotives) and Robot Programming is done in ANSI C.

Also there is a LARGE.... A VERY LARGE community of "Linux" which COMPLETELY C and C++ based


----------



## chandru.in (Aug 5, 2008)

And no one mentioned the Google search engine.


----------



## mastermunj (Aug 6, 2008)

C is mother of all the programming languages recently we are using. C++ is its OOP version.

The best thing about C is that it is written in C, YES, its bootstrapped.

Linux is in C / C++.

Almost all of the drivers on earth are written in C / C++ / ANSI C.

Java is also written in C / C++.

I strongly feel that as far as programmers and programming is alive. C will live and always have its significant position in programming world


----------



## nileshgr (Aug 6, 2008)

mastermunj said:


> C is mother of all the programming languages recently we are using. C++ is its OOP version.
> 
> The best thing about C is that it is written in C, YES, its bootstrapped.
> 
> ...


C also has an objective phase -- but not a part of ANSI C i suppose..

you can get more info about Objective C at *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ObjC


----------

